# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  высаживание-переход на горшок

## Домик в деревне

Занимался кто-нибудь высаживанием с рождения или просто с ранних месяцев?
Мы вот практикуем с переменным успехом с 6ти дней. Все моменты вокруг снов ловим легко, остальные попадают на пол. А сейчас ребенок подрос (год и 5) и можно было бы организовывать переход на горшок, но малыш его полностью игнорирует. Максимум что делает - это складывает в него игрушки или забирается в него ногами. Как это у вас происходило?

----------


## yakudza

Мы высаживанием не занимались. Может быть зря, конечно)) С горшком знакомились постепенно, месяцев с шести. Были дни, когда у нас с детем было такое понимание, что почти всегда сажала ее на горшок вовремя, и она писала туда. Если сажала не вовремя, то она протестовала. Временами активно, временами пассивно)) Сейчас она иногда просится, иногда я угадываю, но штаны мочим всё реже и реже, что не может не радовать. Так что наш опыт подсказывает мне такое поведение. Если ребенок с горшка убегает, неволить его не надо. Но предлагать сделать это туда надо как минимум раз в день. Думаю, постепенно он поймет, что к чему))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мне нравилось высаживать тем, что возникает понимание ритмов процессов. Втягиваешься и это кажется самым естественным развитием событий. Но сейчас на горшок сын еще не понял, что от него хотят. А высаживать тяжело, почти 13 килограмм держать над ванной.

Т.е. сейчас я предлагаю раза два в день на горшок, остальное ловлю в ванную или пропускаю на пол. Надеюсь, что он скоро все поймет. Но уже очень хочется, чтобы горшок освоил.

----------


## Амина

Я высаживала обоих с рождения. Второго - успешно, первого - нет. Нормально стал ходить на горшок и гулять/спать без памперса к 2,5 годам. Младшему сейчас 1,7, уже забыла что такое мокрые штаны и лужи на полу))) Большие дела с рождения делаем толкьо в тазик, памепр запачкали всего пару-тройку раз, в дороге, когад совсем уже невмоготу было)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Амина, а почему, как ты думаешь, с первым получилось менее успешно высаживать? Опыта мало было? А со вторым добавилось?

----------


## котенок

тоже практиковала с рождения, но как-то с переменым успехом. Высаживала нерегулярно,но почти всегда знала, когда она хочет на горшок. Горшок начала предлогать когда начала хорошо сидеть

----------


## Домик в деревне

котенок, а сколько сейчас ребенку и как успехи?

----------


## котенок

сейчас нам 2 года, и от подгузников совсем отказались, вернее ребенок сам их снял и больше недается их одевать

----------


## Домик в деревне

ух, это сильно обнадеживает. а ходит на горшок именно или на детское сиденье на унитазе? я слышала много отызов мам о том, что дети предпочитают горшку детское сиденье. вот задумалась, не купить ли такое.

----------


## котенок

с этим у нас небольшая проблема  :Smile: , у нас нет унитаза. Удобства так сказать на улице. Поэтому пользуется горшком самостоятельно.

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

ÐÐ¾Ð¾Ð¾, ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°.  Ð­ÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ñ Ð¶Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ðµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾!!!

----------


## ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¾Ðº

Ð½ÐµÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð·Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÐÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¹ Ð¸ Ð·Ð° Ð½Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¿Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ»Ð¸, Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ñ ÐºÐ°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð²Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð½ÐµÑ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ. :Frown:

----------


## ÐÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°

ÐÑ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð· Ð´ÐµÑÑÐºÐ¾Ðµ ÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ. ( Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÑÐ¾, Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·ÑÐµÐ¼ÑÑ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð´ÑÐ» Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð´ÐµÐ», Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ - Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÐµÐ¼ ÑÑÐ¾Ñ. Ð­ÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹. ÐÐ»Ð°Ð´ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑ Ð°Ð½ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº ÑÐ¸Ð´Ñ Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ·Ð´Ðµ, ÐºÑÐ´Ð° Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð´Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼Ð°) ÐÐ°ÐºÐ°ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð² Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ðµ... ÐÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸, Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð¹ - ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÑÑÑ Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð´Ñ Ð² Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ðµ...

*Skitaltseva*, Ð½Ñ, Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¸ ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÑ Ð² Ð¿Ð°Ð¼Ð¿ÐµÑÑÐµ Ð´Ð¾ 2,5 Ð»ÐµÑ. Ð£ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ "Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ", ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ. Ð¡ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ°ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¶ÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð° Ð² 2, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð°Ñ Ð¸ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ñ) Ð Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼, Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¾ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ.. Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ, Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð´Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð»Ð°Ð´ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾, Ð´Ð¾ 1,9...

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

*ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¾Ðº*, Ð½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð²Ñ Ð¶Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑÐµ Ð² Ð¡Ð²Ð¾ÐµÐ¼ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ðµ! Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¼ Ð³Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð´Ðµ, ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ =) Ñ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ Ð»ÑÐ´ÐµÐ¹ Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÑ. Ð¼Ñ, Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÑ, ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÐµÐ¼ ÐºÐ²Ð°ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð° ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ðµ.

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

ÐÐ¾Ñ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ, ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐµÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð° Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸ Ñ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¸ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ. ÐÐ°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸Ð¼ÐºÐ¸ ÐºÑÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð· Ð¾Ð½ Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº. ÐÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ¹ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð² Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°Ð´ÑÐµÑ =)

----------


## kazangi

Ð£ Ð½Ð°Ñ, ÑÑÑ, Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼ Ñ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ. ÐÐ°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð² Ð³Ð¾Ð´ Ñ ÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð°Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸, ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ðµ Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ½Ð°. Ð Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¸ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð° Ñ Ð´Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð²ÑÐ·ÑÐ²Ð°Ð». ÐÐ¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ñ Ð½Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ðµ Ð¸Ð³ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð³ÑÑÑÐºÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ, Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÑÑ, Ð±ÑÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð´Ð½Ð¸, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð·Ð°Ð±ÑÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÐºÐ°Ðº-ÑÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐµ Ð¸ ÑÐ°ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑÑ "Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°Ð´Ð°ÑÑ" Ð² Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº. Ðº Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ñ Ð¸ 4 Ð¼ÐµÑ. Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð² Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð²Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾, ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ°Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ´Ð° Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð´Ð°. Ð¡ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ Ðº Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ñ Ð¸ 9 Ð¼ÐµÑ. Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ° Ð¸ Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ¼ Ð¸ Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ, Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°, ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°ÐµÑ ÑÐ¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð£Ð»Ñ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ Ð¸ ÐµÐµ Ð»ÐµÐ³ÐºÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÑÑ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½Ð¸Ð¸ Ð´Ð½Ð¸, ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ñ, Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð° Ð¸Ð´ÐµÑ, Ð±ÐµÑÐµÑ ÐºÐ½Ð¸Ð¶ÐºÑ Ð¸ ÑÐ¸Ð´Ð¸Ñ "ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑ", ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¼ÐµÐµÑ ÐµÑÐµ)))

----------


## ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¾Ðº

ÑÐ°ÐºÐ°Ñ Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼ÐºÐ° Ð±ÑÐ»Ð°  :Smile: . ÐÐ¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº, Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð½ÐµÐ¿Ð¾Ð¹Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ°Ðº, Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° ÐºÑÐ´Ð° Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸, Ð° ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð³Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐµÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¼Ð¾ÐºÑÑÐµ.Ð¡ÑÐ¾Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑ, ÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð° ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð³Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸

----------


## kazangi

Ð ÐµÑÐµ Ð¸Ð· Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ - Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°! Ð Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ Ð³Ð´Ðµ-ÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ° Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð³Ð»ÑÐ´ÑÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð°, Ð¸Ð³ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐµ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð° Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ²Ð»ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð° Ð¸ Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÐ¿ÐµÐ»Ð° Ð´Ð¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð² ÑÑÐ°Ð½Ñ. Ð ÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ))) Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð½ÐµÐ¿ÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÑÐ½Ð¾)))

----------


## ÐÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°

Ð Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ñ 3-Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»Ñ ( Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ðµ Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð»ÐºÐ½ÑÐ»Ð°ÑÑ Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼-Ð½ÐµÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ ÑÐµ Ð½Ð°Ð´ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼/ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð¹-ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð½Ð¾Ð¶ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð³Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð² Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð½ÐµÑÐ´Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÑÐºÐ°Ð¼ - ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð³ÑÑÐ· Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ-Ð² Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð³Ðµ ÑÐµ ÐºÐ°Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑ, Ð²ÑÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼Ð° Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ñ Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ - ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑ Ð² Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼ Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ),Ð° Ð¼Ñ Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ðµ ÑÐ½Ð°, Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð³ÑÐ»ÐºÐ¸(ÑÐ½ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿Ð°Ð¼Ð¿ÐµÑÑÐ°), Ð´Ð° Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ.Ð¡Ð¿ÑÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑ Ð´Ð¾ÑÐºÐ° ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð° "ÐºÑÑÑÑÐµÑÑ" , ÑÑÐ¾ Ð² 90% ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÐµÐ² Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ Ð² ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÐµÑ. Ð 4-Ð¼ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼ ÑÐ³Ð°Ð´ÑÐ²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ 100%, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð»Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ (Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ñ Ð¿Ð°Ð¿Ñ Ð¸ Ð±Ð°Ð±ÑÑÐµÐº Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ :Smile: ). Ð Ð¿ÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐµÐ² ÐÐ°ÑÐ° ÑÐµÐ»Ð° Ð¸ Ñ ÑÑÑ Ð¶Ðµ ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº-Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»Ñ Ñ, ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¿ÑÐ¸ Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¸, Ð´ÐµÑÐ¶Ð°Ð»Ð° ÑÑÐºÐ¸, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº,Ñ.Ðµ. Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐµ ÑÐ¸Ð´Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐµ Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð¼Ð¾Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐºÐ°Ñ(ÑÑÐ¾ ÐµÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÑÐ½Ð¾), ÐµÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸ Ð¾Ð½Ð° Ñ ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÑÐ²Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº (ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð»Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ - Ð´Ð»Ñ ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ð¾). ÐÐµÑÑÐµÐ² Ð´Ð¾ 6,5-7 Ð¼Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»Ð¸ ÐµÑ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¸ Ð´ÐµÑÐ¶Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð·Ð° ÑÑÑÐºÐ¸ (ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¶Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ðº ÐºÐ¾Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼ Ð¸ ,Ð³Ð»ÑÐ´Ñ Ð² Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð·Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð²ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð·Ð²ÑÐºÐ¸ - Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ» Ð¿Ð°Ð¿Ð°, Ð°ÑÐ³ÑÐ¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð² ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ,ÑÐµÐ¼, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÐµÑ-Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÑÑÐ·Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ»ÑÐ·Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð² Ð¸Ð³ÑÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÑÑÑ...ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ,ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾,ÐÐ  °ÑÐ° Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ 20 Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°Ñ Ð±ÑÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¾Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°Ñ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¿ÐºÐ¸, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ°ÐµÑ). Ð Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼  Ð½Ð°Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ 8 Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐµÐ² Ð¸ Ð¼Ñ ÑÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð´Ð°(Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸) ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº. ÐÐ¡ÐÐÐ®Ð§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÑÐµÑ Ð½Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ - Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ° Ð´Ð¾ÑÐºÐ° ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ñ ÐµÑÑ Ð² Ð¿Ð°Ð¼Ð¿ÐµÑÑÐµ,Ð¸ Ð³ÑÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ.

 ÐÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ðµ Ð¼Ð°Ð¼Ñ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ¾ÑÐ»ÑÑ Ð´ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐº (Ð¼Ñ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ¼ Ð¸ ÐÐ°ÑÐ° Ð±ÐµÐ· Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑ Ð² ÑÑÐ¶Ð¸Ðµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸), Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ² Ð½Ð° Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÑÑ Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð½Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð°Ð¼Ð¿ÐµÑÑ Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ "ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ°Ñ ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ° ÑÐ¸Ð´Ð¸Ñ, Ð° ÑÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑÑ?" ÑÑÐ°Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐµ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº. ÐÐµÑ, Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ - ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÑÐ° Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº - ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ ÑÐµÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ° Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¼ÐµÑ, Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ñ Ð°Ð·Ð¾Ð² Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°ÑÑ,Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¶Ð´Ð°ÑÑ Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð½Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸,,Ñ.Ðµ. Ðº Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð°Ð¼ 2-Ð¼...Ð½Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ñ,Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð´Ðµ ÑÐ°Ðº))). ÐÐ¡ÐÐ Ð£ÐÐÐ§Ð :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

ÐÐµÐ²ÑÐ°Ñ, Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ, Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑÐ¹ÑÑÐ°, ÐµÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð°Ñ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑ! 
ÐÐ¾Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÐµÑÐµ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ-ÑÐ¾ Ð¼ÑÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ñ, Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÑÐ½ÐµÐµ?

Ð¯ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° ÑÐµÐ¼ÐºÑ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÐ°Ð·. ÐÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑÑ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑ ÐÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ñ - Ð¿ÑÐ¾ Ð²ÑÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ°Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ. Ð ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑ Skitaltseva - Ð¿ÑÐ¾ "Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð³Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ°", Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð² Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ñ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° ÐÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ðº - ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¸Ðº, Ð¸ Ð¾Ð½ Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÑ)))

----------


## lastochka

Мой Кирь по большей части памперсный. Ну по сравнению с Васей. Хотя вот месяцев с 7 мы стали ходить покакать на горшок, в одно и то же время суток, после дневной прогулки. Прям как часы организм работал. Там и попис мог получиться, хотя с этим все равно сложнее было. куча мокрых штанишек под вечер - полюбе. К году все пошло наперекосяк, какать на горшок перестали, стали случаться покаки в другое время дня. Поэтому до полутора было тяжко. а потом как-то снова сели, начиная с вокруг снов. а потом стабильно туда. Сейчас другая проблема. никак не хотим на унитаз(((((((((((((( я уже извелась вся. 3 детских сиденья с любым рисунком, в том числе предлагается и просто без них, "как взрослый". бесполезно((((((((стараемся с общественными местами поменьше дела иметь, а то может начать плакать - дайте горшок, или просто банально писнуть немного в трусики...Васян сейчас неуправляемый. Сажала на горшок несколько раз, когда точно знала, что писать хочет. И он, конечно, видит постоянно, как туда писает Кирилл. Но эффекта ноль :Smile:  Писаем и какаем сейчас в основном стоя, причем обычно на кафель(больше ему так нравится, что ли). И все усердно изучаем.

----------


## Polixenia

У нас Лиза уже недели две писает-какает практически все время в горшок. Осечки случаются, но не особо часто Я в шоке. Потому что со старшей дочкой опыт привыкания к горшку был не самый позитивный. Настю я приучала к горшку прям с фанатизмом :Frown:  Сейчас понимаю, что этого нельзя было делать. 

Когда Лиза родилась, я для себя уяснила такую вещь: все надо делать с любовью! Нельзя ругать, нельзя настаивать, надо прислушиваться к ребенку. его мнению и желаниям. 

С высаживанием у нас не сложилось. Месяцев до 8 Лиза тусила практически все время в памперсах. Исключением было лето, когда по жаре она лежала на пеленке голышом. Но на улицу мы все равно надевали памперс. Потом похолодало, и памперс я надевала практически все время. Так было месяцев до 9. В 9 месяцев я решила посмотреть, что будет, если одеть Лизу в обычные трусы и колготки. От многоразовых подгузов я решила сразу отказаться, поскольку немного не понимаю, в чем смысл. В общем, я накупила много трусов и много колготок :Smile:  Поначалу за день накапливалось до 10-12 мокрых штанов (на ночь и прогулку все равно надевала памперс). Попытки посадить девочку на горшок оказались безуспешными. Она начинала кричать и требовать, чтобы из-под ее убрали эту штуковину :Smile:  Мы решили: значит, еще не время. И убрали горшок, чтоб он не нервировал ребенка. Но периодически заходили в туалет, посмотреть на него, а заодно вспомнить, что в горшок детки писают и какают :Smile: 

Все это время Лиза продолжала дома колготить. Спустя какое-то время я заметила, что если раньше она писала и не замечала этого, то теперь стала обращать внимание на то, как что-то льется у нее между ног :Smile:  

Еще через какое-то время я принесла горшок из туалета в комнату и периодически предлагала Лизе пописать в него. Стало получаться! Каждый попис-покак в горшок мы сопровождаем бурными овациями и похвалами типа: "Лиза умница, Лиза молодец!"

И я был в полном шоке, когда спустя еще какое-то время деть начал греметь в горшок, когда приспичивало! 

Как я уже писала выше, осечки бывают. Например, она, бывает, гремит в горшок, когда уже пописала в штаны. Но это случается не так часто. И мы никогда не ругаем-не журим ее за промахи. 

Писает в горшок перед прогулкой. И часто возвращается с улицы сухая! при том, что гуляем не меньше двух часов, и часто она бодрствует.  Для подстраховки все равно надеваю памперс, ибо холодно еще, и гуляем мы далеко от дома часто. 

А несколько дней назад мы решили перейти на новый уровень - отказались от памперса на ночь. Описалась пока только один раз! Ночью процесс у нас выглядит так: Лизка просыпается поесть, я ее сажаю на горшок и быстро даю грудь. Минутки две - и она писает. Быстренько ложимся в кровать и спим уже до утра.  

На ночь подкладываю под девочку одноразовую впитывающую пеленку, но мне она не очень нравится, потому что Лиза, когда вертится во сне, сбивает ее. Хочу попробовать стелить стеганую клеенку, сверху старое махровое полотенце и теплую пеленку. 

Не знаю, может, так совпало, но те несколько ночей, что Лиза была без памперса, она спала спокойнее. Хотя, возможно, просто так совпало.  

В общем, я для себя пришла к выводу, что, главное в этом деле - не настаивать, не форсировать события, не паниковать, когда случаются неудачи, не ругать, хвалить и вообще побольше положительных эмоций. Мы с Лизой, когда она на горшке сидит, пирамидки собираем и книжки читаем :Smile: ))

----------


## Jazz

А у нас вот как.
С 2 месяцев высаживала Тима на покак (всегда) и на попис (если не прошлепаю). На сон и на прогулуку или когда сильно лень "ловить" - в памперсе.
Месяцев с восьми (как раз с конца весны) дома Тим ходит в трусах. Чуть раньше стала предлагать горшок, так как высаживаться он отказался. Поначалу с горшка слезал. А однажды села вместе с ним: я на унитаз, типа в туалет, а он на горшок, сказала "пись-пись" - и он сделал нужные дела. Дальше так и пошло: периодически предлагаю (на горшок или на унитаз), Тим, если хочет, соглашается, быстро делает и слезает.
По большим делам до последнего времени ходил исключительно стоя и в штаны. Но буквально недавно (около полутора лет) стал подолгу и с удовольствием заседать на горшке по "большому делу", если я успеваю его усадить. Сам пока на горшок не просится - дело времени.
С прогулки уже давно приходит в сухом памперсе, днем просыпается тоже сухой.
Но вот ночью... Если я его пытаюсь сонного высадить (на горшок или над чем-то), то начинается скандал. И ни сисю ему не надо, ни горшка, только положите его обратно в кровать и не кантуйте. Тогда расслабляется и писает в памперс или в постель. В принципе, я его понимаю - мне бы тоже не понравилось, если б меня сонную куда-то тащили ночью, пусть даже недалеко и по такому важному делу. Но вот как бы нам при таком раскладе отказаться от этих ночных памперсов - ума не приложу...

----------


## Алёна Давыдова

Поделюсь своим опытом, хоть и не большим пока (детенку еще только 9 месяцев):
мы высаживаться стали со 2-й недели. Потому что было лето, жара и свой участок, где могли гулять голышом и "поливать" цветочки. А еще я была под впечатлением книжки Ингрид Бауэр "Жизнь без подгузника". Если кто не читал - найдите! Книжка удивительная, с большой любовью и уважением к малышам написана! 
Высаживала без фанатизма, просто иногда подлавливала. И очень этому радовалась сама и хвалила сына. До сих пор радуюсь и горжусь за обоих, когда получается  :Smile:  Скажу честно - получается не всегда до сих пор... Где-то на 80% удачно. Потому что сигналов я так и не научилась ловить. А вернее их нет! Мой партизан дует в штаны втихую, а потом подползает и жалуется: "мокро, мол, снимите..." Поэтому я сменила тактику: вместо "подлавливания" стала изучать его ритмы и подстраиваться под них. Т.е., я знаю, что утром сын писает каждые 30 - 40 минут, днем - каждый час, а вечером может 1 - 1,5 и даже 2 часа ползать сухим. И минут за 5 - 10 до ожидаемого "мокрого дела" я несу его в ванну и предлагаю сходить. В двух из трех случаях срабатывает. Очень логичный метод! Мы, взрослые, ведь не терпим до последнего и можем сходить при удобной возможности. У деток так же! Причем, даже если деть не очень-то и хотел, все равно может постараться раз уж предлагаю. Возможно, тут еще срабатывают мои эмоции - я искренне радуюсь его успехам и обязательно хвалю за них. Конечно, не всегда я угадываю, иногда ребенок не в настроении, иногда забываю предложить. Ну, не смертельно! Значит меняю мокрые штаны) Зато я очень хорошо знаю ритмы своего ребенка и не боюсь отпускать его 20-30 минут поползать голым. 
Это что касается "мелких" дел. С "большими" мне все-таки повезло - деть четко сигналит кряхтением, да и ходит почти всегда регулярно - в 5-6 утра  :Smile:  Так что здесь 99% попадание в горшок.
Кстати, о горшке. Прикупили его месяца в 3 и высаживались ночью над ним вместо тазика. Постепенно и днем стали ходить в него. А когда детка начала садиться, то сажала на горшок и придерживала за корпус. Вобщем, все как у Зарины.
Памперсами пользуюсь, но редко. В основном, на дальние прогулки и в поликлинику. А так ребенок ходит в  обычных хб трусиках за 30 р. с марлевым вкладышем. В гостях одеваю поверх шерстяные пеленальные штанишки (это из Дизановской системы пеленания), чтобы не подмочить случайно чужих ковров/диванов.
До 6 месяцев одевала еще и на ночь памперс. А потом нашла в инете интересную идею - одна мама сшила из большой махровой простыни матрасик 2 м длиной и 6 слоев толщиной. И ночью кладет на него ребенка голым рядом с собой. Мокрый участок матраса подворачивается, а ребенок сдвигается на сухое место. Попробовала - и правда удобно! только вот сохнет такой матрас долго... Поэтому чередую матрас и сложеное вчетверо большое банное полотенце. Сын за ночь писает 3-4 раза. Результаты пока нестабильные - бывает 3-4 ночи подряд матрас остается сухой до утра - успеваю посадить на горшок. А потом несколько ночей мокрых... Но все же это гораздо лучше памперсов! Тем более все равно приходится вставать и переодевать их несколько раз за ночь.
Вот так.
Еще маленький совет - берите горшок с крышкой! Тогда ночью можно не вставать, чтобы его помыть.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Поделюсь своим опытом, хоть и не большим пока (детенку еще только 9 месяцев):


 спасибо! очень классный опыт!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А у нас вот как.
> Но вот ночью... Если я его пытаюсь сонного высадить (на горшок или над чем-то), то начинается скандал. И ни сисю ему не надо, ни горшка, только положите его обратно в кровать и не кантуйте. Тогда расслабляется и писает в памперс или в постель. В принципе, я его понимаю - мне бы тоже не понравилось, если б меня сонную куда-то тащили ночью, пусть даже недалеко и по такому важному делу. Но вот как бы нам при таком раскладе отказаться от этих ночных памперсов - ума не приложу...


 Настен, а просто снять памперсы на ночь? Не высаживать, а несколько дней попоменять пеленки. Чтобы понял, что мокро, если не высадиться.

----------


## Jazz

Олесь, так снимала и не раз. Дует в кровать. Если проснулся не до конца, то продолжает спать на мокром, если проснулся то сообщает, что мокро. Ему по фигу, так с самого рождения было - он мог спать на мне, на меня надуть и спать себе дальше приспокойненько.
И плюс эти смены-вставания очень тяжело мне даются: я очень долго просыпаюсь, чтоб понять, что вообще я должна сделать, и потом днем как глушеная хожу. Но, правда, мы послений раз это еще зимой пробовали. Надо, наверно, сделать над собой усилие и еще попытку... А то я каждый раз, выкидывая пакет с ночными памперсами испытываю угрызения совести по поводу того, что загаживаю землю.

----------


## Алёна Давыдова

Мы до 5 месяцев тоже плохо очень высаживались, с напрягом - дите орало на весь дом... А потом стало понятно - горшок холодный! Если днем это не важно, то ночью небольшой перепад температуры между пластиком и попой очень даже чувствуется. Ведь ребенок, вытащенный из-под одеяла, тепленький. Сшила чехол из тряпочки на горшок, и все пошло как по маслу  :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

> Еще маленький совет - берите горшок с крышкой! Тогда ночью можно не вставать, чтобы его помыть.


да-да, лучше с крышкой! У нас вот без крышки, приходится накрывать ночью фанеркой :Wink:

----------


## Polixenia

> Сшила чехол из тряпочки на горшок, и все пошло как по маслу


Хорошая идея! надо будет взять на вооружение. Я, чтобы дитю комфортно было, сама сажусь на горшок перед тем, как сажать туда дочку, нагреваю типа :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

> Олесь, так снимала и не раз. Дует в кровать. Если проснулся не до конца, то продолжает спать на мокром, если проснулся то сообщает, что мокро. Ему по фигу, так с самого рождения было - он мог спать на мне, на меня надуть и спать себе дальше приспокойненько.
> И плюс эти смены-вставания очень тяжело мне даются: я очень долго просыпаюсь, чтоб понять, что вообще я должна сделать, и потом днем как глушеная хожу. Но, правда, мы послений раз это еще зимой пробовали. Надо, наверно, сделать над собой усилие и еще попытку... А то я каждый раз, выкидывая пакет с ночными памперсами испытываю угрызения совести по поводу того, что загаживаю землю.


попробуйте впитывающие пеленки или простыни стелить. Очень удобно! Можно быстро поменять, у меня дочка даже не просыпается. Когда дома тепло, спит на такой простынке в одной маечке.

----------


## yakudza

> попробуйте впитывающие пеленки или простыни стелить.


Впитывающие пеленки - удобно. Но мы, например, с них уползали или они сминались. В случае пописа - всё равно на мокром лежишь или надо менять.
А простыни тоже бывают впитывающими? Или имеется в виду непромокаемая? Так там тоже лужи...

Понимаю вас, Jazz, мы тоже спали в подгузах до тех пор пока не стали просыпаться сухими. 

... а непромокающая простынь по-любому нужна, чтобы защитить матрац.

----------


## Polixenia

Да, непромокающие простыни тоже бывают. Раньше в "Медтехнике" продавались, сейчас - не знаю, надо будет поискать, потому что тоже актуально :Wink:  

А вообще, есть такие впитывающие-непромокающие пеленки огромных просто размеров, больше клеенки, причем с обратной стороны у нее есть липкие полосы для фиксации, то есть не должна сбиваться. Во всяком случае, сильно. Я такие покупала, как называются, не помню. Вспомню - напишу.

----------


## Jazz

Оксана, вспомни-напиши, пжл, про эти большие пеленки. А простыни, скорее всего, есть в магазине "Здоровье" на Салтыкова-Щедрина, 51 (перекресток с ул.Беляева).
Но по большому счету, это все не то. Их так же, как и подгузы, придется выбрасывать. И к пониманию того, что "мокро, значит, надо было на горшок", они тоже не помогут прийти...

----------


## kazangi

вот и мы уже неделю высаживаемся на 99% на покак и иногда на попис. Высаживать не собиралась, но Вася с завидной регулярностью делал свои дела исключительно после снятия подгузника на пеленочку, при этом характерно кряхтя. Стирка в таком количестве мне надоело и теперь ходим в ванну. В общем, высаживание - это легко. Но теперь он не хочет в подгузник какать вообще, пару раз нам пришлось бежать домой с прогулки, и пару раз он терпел всю ночь, плохо спал и кряхтел до утра, пока до моих сонных мозгов не дошло, что его надо высадить. Сразу же успокоился и мирно уснул. И я теперь и не знаю что делать... С одной стороны МНЕ все-таки удобнее не высаживать, т.к. это требует внимания, а мое внимание в первую очередь направлено на Улю, быстрее переодеть, чем держать и ждать, а с другой... это так просто и легко и ребенок просит и вообще...

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксана, вспомни-напиши, пжл, про эти большие пеленки. А простыни, скорее всего, есть в магазине "Здоровье" на Салтыкова-Щедрина, 51 (перекресток с ул.Беляева).
> Но по большому счету, это все не то. Их так же, как и подгузы, придется выбрасывать. И к пониманию того, что "мокро, значит, надо было на горшок", они тоже не помогут прийти...


вспомнила название пеленок (точнее, нашла одну из той пачки). Пеленки называются "Пелигрин". 

Кстати, у них есть такое интересное свойство... после пописа становятся прохладными, видимо, там гель какой-то впитывающий, он и делает пеленку холоднее. 

и еще мы нашли вот такой способ укладывания ребенка на ночь без подгуза. Кладем дочку не на саму пеленку, ибо она часто сбивается, а подкладываем ее между слоями сложенного пополам махрового полотенца-матрасика. То есть вся конструкция получается более мягкой, нежели когда кладешь клеенку, она не сбивается, не съезжает, задерживает влагу и в то же время дитю мокро, если не поменять. 

Я на ночь делаю парочку таких матрасиков. Запасной кладу рядом на полку, чтобы можно было быстро поменять. Но, как правило, описанным оказывается только один матрасик.

----------


## yakudza

Нам 2 месяца. Ритмы с покаками более-менее понятны. Пописы же бесконечны. Как писала kazangi, внимание разделено между детьми. Невозможно весь день смотреть на ребенка или на часы - ловить сигналы.
У нас пока так: Какаем утром после снятия подгузника на одноразовую пеленку (иногда режу её на части, чтобы эффективнее использовать). Можно было бы высадить, но она делает это в 3 захода. С интервалом минуты 2-4. Держать ее над тазиком всё это время, мне кажется, не удобно ни ей ни мне.
Так что я не понимаю, как это наладить.

Девчат, kazangi, Домик, расскажите, как у вас сейчас с этим обстоит?

----------


## kazangi

я на часы не смотрела вообще, бесполезное это дело было. Сейчас какаем как попало, у меня почему-то Васька хуже высаживается, чем у Виталика или мамы моей, почему не знаю... 
Насчет покака с интервалом - когда под себя, то да - в несколько "заходов", а когда высаживаю - все разом.
Вообще я высаживала без фанатизма, получается - высаживаю, нет - ну нет так нет. В принципе навык не теряется.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Привет, девчонки, когда наших младенцев знакомить будем?

а про высаживание. у меня сложилось впечатление, что девочки хуже высаживаются, как бы так сказать, физиологически неудобнее. вот у сына как-то более лихо это все ловилось. али от характера это тоже зависит. в общем, я без фанатизма. удалось высадить - засчитываю себе очко в копилку суперматери, нет - ну и ладно, голопопит - уже хорошо.
но из наблюдений. высадишь утренний первый попис - он большой и объемный. ночью не писает она вообще. не высадишь сразу после сна - будет череда нескольких пописов по чуть-чуть. ну и покаки тоже лучше словить, а то потом будет несколько разов. про покак я если вижу "пристраивается", делает такое характерное лицо, сразу несу держать над раковиной или ванной. если уже начала, то все равно несу, т.к. тогда докакает полностью, если не доподержать, то эти "заходы" - нет уж, нет уж.
ну и подгузник только на прогулку. редко когда намочит. 
а ну еще иногда ну вот вижу, надо пописать - а нет, выворачивается, не дается. не расстраиваюсь. дастся в следующий раз. я свое дело - предложить - сделала. дальше сама пусть думает. как-то так.

----------


## Jazz

В продолжение нашей "ночной" истории.
Я своего двухлетнего с небольшим "лосика" снова высаживаю.  Ночью. Это при том, что днем на горшок по всем своим делам он уже около полугода уверенно ходит самостоятельно.
Как мы дошли до такой жизни. Ночью просыпается 1-2 раза. Начинает ворочаться. Я ему: "Тимош, давай, на горшок сходи!" А мне в ответ с плачем, как будто я ему невесть что предлагаю : "Не-е-ет!" Попытки отнести и усадить на горшок заканчивались воплями. Оставалось только сисю в зубы. Если продолжить с ним лежать, то пеленка неминуемо становилась мокрой. Усадить его с грудью на горшок - нет, я, конечно, акробат, но не настолько! Вот и таскаю теперь его в ванну высаживаться, как маленького. Причем он там свои дела сделает, а потом, не выпуская грудь изо рта сообщает мне: "Все!" И после этого становится вполне вменяемый, улыбается даже, потом быстро засыпает.
Мне прям, уже интересно, что же будет дальше...

----------


## olga_s

ура! ура! у веньки стало получаться высаживаться)) я как и Ирина - сама не хотела этим заниматься, но сын затребовал)) с 3х месяцев стала пробовать - и попаданий становилось больше с каждым днем)) сегодня вот мы были в маматуте - с 13 до 16 часов плюс час до этого - пока заснули в слинге - т.е. с 12 до 16 - Венька терпел!!!!! я пришла домой - памперс сухой. в раковину - три раза пописал. потом ещё два раза на одноразовую пеленку, пока у меня на коленях был. терпел! я дурында не стала его в маматуте высаживать - хотя он там долго не спал, потом заснул, потом проснулся опять до сих пор. а он терпел и не канючил)))) он понимает, я в шоке! не хотела я этим заниматься - но венька хочет явно...

----------


## Веснушка

вот так вот! и кто кого воспитывает? безусловно, дети нас))))))))))))) раз требует, значит, надо. Ольчик, ты такая молодец, что услышала сынульку!

----------


## Kati

У нас с Олей как-то совпало время интуитивного начала высаживания - 3 месяца малышне. Каково было моё удивление, когда в первый же день я угадала почти все Гришкины пописы и покаки - не думала что это так просто! Не могу пока придумать как организовать процесс ночью: до 2х ночи (пока я не ложусь) малыш спит голышом, а потом вынуждена надеть подгузник, т.к. при попытке подержать над тазиком он пугается спросонья и начинает плакать: приходится его сначала подразбудить, посмотреть в глаза ему и настроить - но это мне не оч.нравится (сон ломаю нам обоим) да и не всегда помогает.

----------


## Амина

Сисю сразу в рот - для успокоения и непросыпания) Я давала грудь еще до вставания на высаживание, потому что эта иерихонская труба всех оповещала, что их величеству некомфортно))) Как и сейчас, собственно)))) Потому высаживались мы только с сисей)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

о. а я так и не научилась с грудью высаживать. 
но вот сегодня ночью (в 6 утра) был показательный случай, что дети терпят, а мне надо сто знаков, чтобы понять.
дочь проснулась, вся извертелась, время 6 утра. я спать хочу! грудь ей в рот и пусть спит дальше, так она не спит. я думаю, ну, ведь, ты не писаешь ночью, человек! чего тебе надо? растолкала мужа, говорю:"предложи ей пописать, я спать хочу" он отнес ее в ванную (!), где она покакала, принес помытую. я думаю, ну теперь-то уснешь, дорогая. муж говорит, что покакала, но не пописала. я думаю, ну хотела бы пописать - пописала бы в ванной, когда он ее держал. и вот лежит она и опять вся извертелась. и спать не спит и сосать не сосет. папа ее говорит, мол, предложи ей пописать, вдруг хочет. я через силу поднимаюсь (спать же хочется!) и предлагаю ей. она писает моментально. далее кладу ее на кровать и она даже не беря в рот грудь засыпает, как ангел, как будто не она сейчас тут юлой скакала.. хотел писать ребенок. но надо было создать комфортные условия. о как!

----------


## Kati

Ну грудь у меня ой как далека от памелы андерсон..да и счастье уже 8 кило весом - но попробуем-таки извернуться. Мне так жалко его когда он в памперсе всю ночь.
А насчет сигналов -да! Мы также можем час-полтора перед сном вертеться и пинаться, пока эта сонная мама наконец не поймет, что человек какать хочет и спать "в этом" не желает! Ну и потом на радостях в 3 захода какаем и засыпаем в момент.
Какие ж они правильно организованные создания пока "новенькие" и не испорченные еще нашими режимами, правилами и непониманием их естественных потребностей.

----------


## Амина

Кати, вы бы мою грудь видели))))) Тогда была единичка, стремящаяся к нулю, сейчас достремилась... эх... Я, чесговоря, высаживание без груди не представляю. Особенно ночью! На покак, правда, сначала сися, на процесс прерываемся, потом опять заедаем))

----------


## Kati

Вариант с сисей не прокатил) У нас или шашечки или ехать: одновременно два дела делать не может, как и многие мужчины  :Smile: 
Но спасибо за совет, надеюсь, кому-то поможет!

----------


## freedom

мы начали высаживаться еще 2х месяцев не было, хотя по началу это было больше похоже просто на пачканье бесконечной череды пеленок. Аленка делала свои дела, а я изучала ее ритмы, ивот что поняла: спящий крепко ребенок не писает, посл кормления писает несколько раз минут через 15 в среднем. бывало конечно и по-другому, но чаще так. Сегодня (нам 3,5 мес.) могу с уверенностью сказать, что мы понимаем друг друга. И если все мое внимание уделено ре, то ловим 100%. То Аленка сигналит, то я предлагаю, когда чувствую, что пора. Недавно выяснила, что важна оказывается и поза для высаживания: лежа мы теперь только с сисей соглшаемся писать, а вот ее спинкой к моему животу и держа за ножки - это без проблем. 
С покаками у нас все просто - в основном во время кормления - над тазиком и в среднем раз в день (но зато конкретно=))) Заметила, что помимо кряхтения и взгляда, "обращенного в себя" у Аленки попа мурашами покрывается=)) в этом случае нужно быстро взять за что-нибудь другое, дабы не быть испачканой=))
А на ночь сняли памперс недавно, спим на шкуре овечьей, а сверху пеленка. Завошкается Аленка посреди ночи, с полузакрытыми глазами даю ей сисю и над тазиком высаживаю ( она сама тоже глаз не открывает при этом), быстро делает свое дело и обратно - в сухую постельку под тепленькое одеяло. Бывает конечно, что не просыпаюсь, и дует под себя но это уж я виновата=)

----------


## Kusya

Мамочки, посоветуйте пожалуйста, что делать: моя племянница (на днях ей исполняется 7 месяцев) отказывается от высаживания. С рождения ребенок не знает памперсов, раньше проблем никаких не было, а теперь ни в какую... Понятно, что скорее всего это временно и что надо потерпеть, а что надо родителям делать в такие моменты, как себя вести? или искать причину такого поведения?

----------


## Jazz

Kusya, у нас такое было примерно в том же возрасте. Я, правда, Тима высаживала в основном по "большим делам". Это, действительно, прошло. А пока не прошло, помогало высаживать исключительно с грудью - с сисей он был согласен на все))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Kusya, из моего опыта, это все проходит так же неожиданно, как и начиналось. Что делать? Не обижаться на ребенка, и продолжать предлагать. Вообще в высаживании мне видится "регулярно предлагать" - это ключевое. Про грудь плюсуюсь. Но с сыном это не работало вообще, а с дочкой в момент отказов таких работало прекрасно.

----------


## Polixenia

*Kusya*, я бы ничего не делала, просто отстала бы от ребенка. Раз не хочет - значит, ему сейчас это не надо. Дети лучше других знают, что им в данный конкретный период жизни актуально.

----------


## kazangi

я бы предлагала, но не настаивала, поддерживала моменты когда точно соглашается, и постепенно вернулись бы к прежнему ритму

----------


## Kusya

Девочки, всем спасибо огромное! родителям всё передам.

----------

